# Tricked my Mower...slickster IIII now



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

IT HAPPENED...Our old mower ( a real old & junky POS) finaly gave up on June 15th! Well with a little help from me. Long story short. Ginger & Bree pulled up. I shut off the mower and moved forwards to open the door for Bree (the day before her 7th B-Day). Bree opened the door herself and I backed up, fell ontop of the mower the to the ground rather harshly. 5 min later I got up...Ouch that hurt my 44 year old body.

They went inside and I went back to start the mower. Nope it was done for. Horay! Told the news to Ginger and took Fletcher (he is 5) to Lowes with me to pick out a new mower. My very first New one!! While Fletcher played on all the riding mowers I picked out our new mower and loaded her up.

Opened the box and lube and gased her with only a few minor turns and twist to get the handle locked in place. First pull she started. I am in love!

Tonight I did a little Custom work on her shroud. I made an Iron Cross pattern at work and coppied it over to some Carbon Fiber decal paper and started on what I call "Slickster IIII"























































Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah no more holding in the clutch or fixing the front tire adjustment anymore. Knew that I LOVE HOOTERS bumper sticker would come in handy some day. 

My neighbor across the street just put a Free sign on his clunker mower and pushed it to the curb so, I did the same. Someone took ours & the neighbors is still outside as we speak. 

Do you hate your mower?  Yeah I kept this thing way to long. I stopped changing the oil a couple of years ago but, did add as needed. New blade last year. Never washed it after mowing...the thing just kept on running.

Bob...I was lucky not to get hurt...zilla

Bob...


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Custom lawn mowers?*

...looks like I´ve missed a trend again! 

Hi Bob, 

congratulations to your new ride! Looking cool with those Hooters and iron cross decals and stickers!

Anyway, I myself am so glad I don´t need any lawn mower any more: 40% of our (small) garden is water, 30% is a wooden terrace and the rest is flowers and trees and bushes...  Gave away my lil´electric mower to my dad as a backup for his old gas engine powered thing (hmm, maybe I should do some decals for THAT?) 

Bob, always have a safe trip with your new custom!!!:wave:

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey bob!been a while since i posted,but life is like that sometimes.congrats on your new new hooters mower!nice job on the decals!i will be posting soon as soon as i get another camera,i have a few new goodies to share with you all.i have been immersed in 1/32 recently,and having the time of my life.i just finished a scratchbuilt kenworth shortbox flat bed,that is ready for paint and detailing.its gonna be fun with that big old 4 amp parma 16d motor.anyways,just thought i,d check in with you guys,it's been awhile.hope you are well,and i will post some pics soon.all my best,neil:wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Too funny. Pimp Your Mow.

Your ability to put Life into proper perspective is inspiring. 

So that's what a lawn is supposed to look like. 

Must hide these pics from TM.....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Another great customization from Zilla ! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool shizzle -- :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Can you flame the side of the bag at all? :devil:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Only you Bob, would think of customizing a lawn mower.............but then again, our piece of crap plymouth mini van is missing all 4 hub caps and I have thought of painting the bare rims white..........PLYMOUTH WHITE THUNDER 1:1


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Pretty kooky Bob! I like kooky.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Gee Bob... I wonder if we can get Phred to make up some over sized Slickster decals for the side!! :lol: Congrats on the new mower!! Glad you didn't get hurt in the process of acquiring the need for one!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: Now that's sick in a really cool way :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great looking mower, Bob! :thumbsup:
Mine is a sleeper, thouogh. Dull, stock looking Craftsmen brand....but what is under the hood is what really drives my TM wild. LOL!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Yes Doba flames....Yes that is what this thing needs!!!!*

:lol:


1976Cordoba said:


> Cool shizzle -- :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Can you flame the side of the bag at all? :devil:


You know that would be super cool doba...Hmmmmmmmmmm Right after typing "Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm" my Mother-in-Law called *Ring, Ring* and just got off the phone with her. She used to own a Ceramic Shop and had several ideas for the flames. Gingers Mom is soooooooooo cool and opened minded about everything. 

I have made many flame stencils from sheet metal for Demo Derby cars, real cars, a Jeff Gordon flame pattern for the guy at works "Corn Hole" toss game, etc, etc, etc ... Have been drawing flames forever. They need to flow smoothly, evenly...they need to look Cool. I WILL DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am thinkning of flames painted on the deck under the MSD IGNITION decals also. 

Thanks guys for all the positive coments on my newly Pimped Mow. Yeah AfxToo I am a free soul from the 70s and don't find myself standing in the "this is how you are supposed to be" line very often.

Bob...If a change makes the Slickster IIII to start smelling Cheesy it will get the backlashing it deserves...zilla (backlashing = will remove any cheese)

P.S. Wes I have a MOW PAR idea picture for you. Buahahahahahahahahahaha 










Your new mower name is "General Lee". O1 decals...oh it needs to be orange. I just know that some one is going to read this post and 3 weeks later you are going to see Custom Mowers showing up in the stores with my idea pockets empty again.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*kooky and shizzle...sounds like a Hobby Talk thread to me*

:jest:


sethndaddy said:


> Only you Bob, would think of customizing a lawn mower.............but then again, our piece of crap plymouth mini van is missing all 4 hub caps and I have thought of painting the bare rims white..........PLYMOUTH WHITE THUNDER 1:1


LOL...Ed painting steel rims white was my pastime in the 80s on my trucks. Go for it!

The thought of Moon Disc on this did come to mind. All these years and nobody has come out with Lawn Mower hubcaps either...geeeeeeez.



joez870 said:


> Great looking mower, Bob! :thumbsup:
> Mine is a sleeper, thouogh. Dull, stock looking Craftsmen brand....but what is under the hood is what really drives my TM wild. LOL!


Your mower is a sleeper...hahahhahahahahahahahahaahah now that is funny! 

One more thought for all you Nascar nuts out their. How cool would it be to be able to buy an optional top piece with your favorite drivers name and car sponsor. Since your mower now has a sponsor you should get the top for no MOW money...Free option!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah baby!

Bob...It is not just a mower anymore...zilla


----------



## Bob~H (Jan 21, 2009)

Bob.............I can see a set of Moon Eyes fitting on that tricked out mower.....

The other Bob~H


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

*Pimped Mower*

HI BOB. LOVE YOUR MOWER. I purchased a TORO with electric start and a hose attachment for cleaning.  Now my TM rarely lets me cut the grass. GREAT EH? GK:thumbsup::thumbsup: NOW I'M THINKING SNOW BLOWER!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Brilliant Bob, Moon hub caps, mags? Oh man, Chrome the muffler, dude. The whole thing is just righteous.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*A mower thread...ahahahahah they said it couldn't be done...hahahahahahaha*



Guidepin said:


> HI BOB. LOVE YOUR MOWER. I purchased a TORO with electric start and a hose attachment for cleaning.  Now my TM rarely lets me cut the grass. GREAT EH? GK:thumbsup::thumbsup: NOW I'M THINKING SNOW BLOWER!


Guidpin,

Toro, Toro...have heard about those nifty hose attatchments for cleaning...lucky! What will they think of next. 

I have a Toro Snow Blower and it is a lifesaver. My next door neighbors are old (older than me) and always try to get there driveway done before they get home from work. Last Winter my neighbor suprised me and did our driveway on a Satruday morning! 

Bob...live to mow another day...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Ten bux and a plug nickel*

Bring that platicized shelf queen out Zilla!

Seen here is a survivor of a distant age...behold.....THE LAND MOWER! This ole rat cuts down trees, levels small hills, and doubles as a stump grinder.










Mowersaurus was purchased at a Seattle Housing Authority equipment auction for the whopping price of 10 bux.










As you can see I had to put a nickel right back into it. The original carb body was cracked so I dug the only viable candidate out of the scrap heap, but the soft plug was missing so I used what I had. The main jet was reamed up a coupla sizes and the intake parts were roughly port matched. I bumped the governer a notch. Modified the choke return spring but I fergit why....probably cuz it fell off or was missing ....LOL!










The 206 Briggs is a good rock crusher... especially cuz it isnt belabored with any silly creature comforts like....... drive! The exhaust is the old school straight pipe with the baffles rodded out.










I believe the Sensation was built by Ariens and they built some respectable mowers. I had a second job as a bench mechanic at a rental yard back in the mid 80's.










They probably went belly up cuz of little nuances like high quality servicable wheels with grease fittings.










Ron Popiel didnt invent the set it and "forget it" idea. Ride height is painfully adjusted only by wrench. Note the big bore axles and the hugely thick cast aluminum deck. They were also sporting the larger rear wheel set up for better handling and steerage well before it became the rage. 










Bring it on Bob! Here's my Speedster, a late 50's "Craftsman" push mower. Mechanically restored but in original patina. Found it in the woods.










The only non original part is the wooden handle that had dry rotted away. I replaced it with an old shovel handle in wide grip form. This allows me to fling it around the yard with abandon. Properly used the MANMOWER is actually quicker than most modern powered bagger mowers.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The drive mechanism is my favorite option...*

Bill,

I see you like your mowers like your women...old (not real old but, medium old) and dirty!!!!!!:woohoo:

One on one Bill I think the contest would be close. Now if either of those had a drink holder you would be the winner indeed. Those are some neat mowers Bill and old is cool. Any more stump cutting Monsters out there?

My Mother had our old Lawn Boy sitting in storage for years when she moved to Arizona and pulled it out for Ginger and I to use when we bought our first house. It didn't have drive either and then the next mower I got was used and the next mower was used etc, etc, etc... I can make goop out of this thing when it quites. New!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Plastic Rules over Old Schools. lol

Bob...White & Nerdy...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Lawn boys rocked with those cast aluminum decks and 2 strokes. Ran for years, all you needed to do was keep the air filter clean. Don't know if they still make em that way.

I got a 1960 model Graveley walk behind sitting in the garage, waiting for idle time and a big ol hammer to get started on, uh, restoration. If it were running, I bet the darn thing would just about chop down trees. Plastic? It has a glass fuel filter with a petcock to drain it. We don't need no stinkin' plastic LOL. One day.....


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, the mention of Gravely brings back a ton of memories. Grandpa and grandma moved to a really small rural town when grandpa Russell retired from Chrysler Transmission. Got a house and barn from an estate on the cheap and it sat on around an acre. The place and been left feral for several years. He bought a Gravey. Yeah, they would take down a sapling without breaking a sweat. Racked up a lot of kindling when the Gravely had cleared everything out.

Thanks for the memory trigger, SP!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*O.K. lets start pimping out everything now...*

Everyone,

Stick with me here as this some how pertains to this threads meaning...Kind of.

Soooooooooooo Fletcher and I went to an all VW car show near our house Satruday and I picked up this Colman Compressor for 30 dollars!!!!!!!!! Spoiled myself I did. It has an air regulator, bottom tank drain, pressure realease valve, yellow flames and a tank that will hold 100 PSI.

The yellow flames were nicely layed out but, the yellow was spoty throughout so, added some "Mopar Wes Sublime Green" to the picture and blue flame outlines. Now she is ready to Phsssssssssssssssht BIG TIME!



















These pictures ha\ve not been taken yet but, will do it in just a second. So if you see a NO IMAGE dealy majoby come back later to see it because, I just named them now to make it easier...well kind of



















CJ was trying to get me to switch over to this kind of system when my other compressor broke down. Well let me tell you this is a dream set up. Now I can run the compressor up to 100 PSI and it shuts off. This means that there is no noisy compressor running when I Phssssssssssssssssht. It was kinda crazy at first because, I kept trying to turn it on out of habit before pulling the trigger but, after 24 painted bodies and 9 others that found their way to the Pine Sol jars, it is all good now. I heard birds chirping while painting in the garage with the door open. Who would have figured? lol

So, The Bob...zilla "Shoot to Kill Tour 2009" is in progress now!:woohoo: Don't worry I am still keeping my other compressor close by for some possible Goop shooting with a different gun this summer? We will see...

One more thing that this setup has done is SAVE ME PAINT. Man I didn't think that my compressor was shooting out that much PSI but, now that I have turned down the pressure a little bit the overspray is minimal and can paint about 3 cars to a bowl of paint compared to about 1 to 1 1/2 with my old compressor setup. 

Wait...wait...wait...one more thing. How many of you have had old school mower dreams after seeing Bill Halls Plug Nickle mower (me, me, me). Have been visualizing an old school black deck, some chromed metal parts and red rims with White Walls. If a mower company was to hire me to increase thier sales by designing a Rat Rod mower, I could definatly do the job. A rust rodded mower would be trick also!

Bob...More Slickster IIII Pimping coming soon...zilla

P.S. Bill & Split see my new VW Car Show thread (going to make it in just a bit) so, you don't think I am a plastic junky. I like both worlds and fixing mowers isn't one of my best qualities. I can undo 2 screws and put on stickers though...hahahahahaha


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

To Follow along since my mower blade became a roto-tiller from a large rock I have been using the Vintage manual "Lady" mower. I guess they used to much stronger women back then as it weighs a ton. Well not quite but very heavy. Oh yeah, get that VW post going I can play along there. By the way, cool compressor. David


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Bob Zilla, I don't know how you keep coming up with out-of-the-box cool ideas but please keep going! You have a knack for keeping the fun meter pegged at maximum fun! It is so easy for me to get over wrought when working on slot cars that I am pretty much at constant risk of becoming consumed by the dark side. A little Zilla fun pulls me back to the light. Thanks, dude!

:thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

bobhch said:


> Everyone,


Nice compressor. Next thing ya know you'll be "tricking out" Clausen pickle jars. :freak: :lol: :roll:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm sorry, but now that I've thought about it, that new compressor it totally unacceptable without a Hooters sticker on it.. :tongue: :jest::lol:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ditto....*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm sorry, but now that I've thought about it, that new compressor it totally unacceptable without a Hooters sticker on it.


Yeah right??.... The very thought is disturbing. :drunk:.... nd


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

*Mower Talk*

BILL: Now that is a good SENSATION. BOB: It's nice to have good neighbors,young or old. GOOD HANDLE ON LIFE...ZILLA.:thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Signs, signs, everywhere there's signs....can't you read the signs?*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm sorry, but now that I've thought about it, that new compressor it totally unacceptable without a Hooters sticker on it.. :tongue: :jest::lol:


u-jOE & ND,

And the sign said, Long hair hippy types need not apply...aaaaaaaah :freak: So, I tucked my hair under my hat and went in to find out why. :hat:

I asked Fletcher to make me a sign for it and he did. "Our Dad Loves Hooters!" Will have to do for now but, you guys are right...it is disturbing. 

Bob...To Hooters we will go, to Hooters we will go, high ho the dairy O, to Hooters we will go...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> The yellow flames were nicely layed out but, the yellow was spoty throughout so, added some "Mopar Wes Sublime Green" to the picture and blue flame outlines. Now she is ready to Phsssssssssssssssht BIG TIME!


yeah baby!!!! looks sweeeeeetttt!!! LOL! :thumbsup:

I have alot of catching up to do on HT!! 

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*You guys*

You guys are having WAY too much fun... lol

So keep on doing it...:thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Genius is never conventional! Add some chrome pipes and a Blower! Jack up that horsepower, Bob...Tool Time...Zilla!:woohoo:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

LOL.. this proves it, your a nut Bobby.. Love it.. lol.. still laughing..






bobhch said:


> IT HAPPENED...Our old mower ( a real old & junky POS) finaly gave up on June 15th! Well with a little help from me. Long story short. Ginger & Bree pulled up. I shut off the mower and moved forwards to open the door for Bree (the day before her 7th B-Day). Bree opened the door herself and I backed up, fell ontop of the mower the to the ground rather harshly. 5 min later I got up...Ouch that hurt my 44 year old body.
> 
> They went inside and I went back to start the mower. Nope it was done for. Horay! Told the news to Ginger and took Fletcher (he is 5) to Lowes with me to pick out a new mower. My very first New one!! While Fletcher played on all the riding mowers I picked out our new mower and loaded her up.
> 
> ...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

that's some shop you;ve got therer Bob... really nice!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Not so tricked anymore. Time for some wheels and maybe some more paint...


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*First day of mowing*

Ho yes it's that time of year again and have about two acres to mow with my old reliable 1998 Wheel Horse that I have been trying to keep going for the last 5 years. I got bungee cords in place of the clutch spring & lucky I have a older 1995 Wheel Horse for a back-up mower and for robbing parts from to keep the other one going. lol ~ Both have the 12hp. Kohler engines.
The pic is off the Web but mine are very similar and will post pics of mine later today.


----------

